# Creativ Soundblaster Z wie Upmix einstellen bzw. Musik mit Bass hören?



## B-A-N-G-E-R (16. Januar 2013)

*Creativ Soundblaster Z wie Upmix einstellen bzw. Musik mit Bass hören?*

Hallo ich habe mir heute die Soundblaster Z Soundkarte geholt und diese Analog direkt an meinem Teufel Concept E300 angeschlossen. Aber irgendwie finde ich keine Möglichkeit Musik und Youtube mit Bass und über allen Lautsprecher zu hören. Hoffe einer weis wie das geht!!!


----------



## Sunjy (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Creativ Soundblaster Z wie Upmix einstellen bzw. Musik mit Bass hören?*

Dumme frage.

Treiber installiert? Wenn ja solltest du eigentlich ein Programm öffnen können über das du das alles steuern kannst.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Creativ Soundblaster Z wie Upmix einstellen bzw. Musik mit Bass hören?*

Ja das habe ich auch alles aber bekomme in Musik nur kein Bass und wenn ich wie auf dem Pic den Surruound Modus anmache bekomme ich zwar auf allen Satelieten Ton aber halt kein Bass und der Bass ist auch grau hinterlegt und nicht anwählbar siehe PIC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bennz (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Creativ Soundblaster Z wie Upmix einstellen bzw. Musik mit Bass hören?*

als kleine not lösung würde ja stereo helfen, des teufel sys sollte es ja dann intern auf alle lautsprecher umwandeln.


----------



## DaStash (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Creativ Soundblaster Z wie Upmix einstellen bzw. Musik mit Bass hören?*

Tachchen, haste also zugeschlagen? 

Kannst du nicht das System digital ranhängen?

p.s.: Was heißt analog angeschlossen. Stereo also zwei mal chinch oder Sourround also 6 mal chinch? Letzteres sollte ja eigentlich nicht gehen, da die Z kein analogen 5.1 Anschluss hat?! Und wenn du nur stereo anschließt werden auch nur zwei Kanäle übertragen. Der upmix sollte dann die Teufelanlage machen.

MfG


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Creativ Soundblaster Z wie Upmix einstellen bzw. Musik mit Bass hören?*

@bennz
Ja das schon aber wozu dann überhaupt die Soundkarte, so eine mist dachte man kann damit irgendiwe auch was bei musik reißen bei der x-fi titanium gings ja auch.
weiß denn keiner was?


Edit: 
      Ne Digital kann ich nicht anschließen habe über 3 Klinken und 6 Chinch

Könnte Kotzen 

Es gibt nichtmal nen Musik modus wie bei der X-fi Titanium oder ich bin zu Blöd den zu finden


----------



## DaStash (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Creativ Soundblaster Z wie Upmix einstellen bzw. Musik mit Bass hören?*

Schau mal hier, da kann man das, vorausgesetzt alles ist richtig angeschlossen, einstellen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Creativ Soundblaster Z wie Upmix einstellen bzw. Musik mit Bass hören?*

Ja genauso ist das bei mir auch nur in Deutsch  , beim Lautsprechertest gehen auch alle richtig und der Bass auch nur bei Musik ist der Bass komplett aus


----------



## DaStash (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Creativ Soundblaster Z wie Upmix einstellen bzw. Musik mit Bass hören?*

Dann gehts ja schon mal prinzipiell.  Dann musst du mal ins Handbuch gucken. Da sollte drinne stehen was man einstellen muss das 2.0 auf 5.1 per analog Anschluss Verfahren ausgegeben wird.

Aprospros. Schau doch mal bei Systemsteuerung / Audiogeräte / Wiedergabe nach was da eingestellt ist. Dort kann man ja auch einstellen ob 5.1 etc.. Das wäre die Erklärung warum es beim soundblaster Test geht. ng 
MfG


----------



## DaStash (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Creativ Soundblaster Z wie Upmix einstellen bzw. Musik mit Bass hören?*

sry doppel


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Creativ Soundblaster Z wie Upmix einstellen bzw. Musik mit Bass hören?*

Steht auch alles auf 5.1 also in den Windows Soundeinstellungen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Creativ Soundblaster Z wie Upmix einstellen bzw. Musik mit Bass hören?*

Eine frage am Rande, warum bist du von der Titanium (habe ich selbst auch) auf die Z gewechselt ?


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Creativ Soundblaster Z wie Upmix einstellen bzw. Musik mit Bass hören?*

Weil ich meine Titanium mit dem ganzen Rest der da dran hing verkauft habe


----------



## DaStash (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Creativ Soundblaster Z wie Upmix einstellen bzw. Musik mit Bass hören?*

Welche Treiber nutzt du, CD oder Inet?

MfG


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Creativ Soundblaster Z wie Upmix einstellen bzw. Musik mit Bass hören?*

Mit Bassumleitung und Bassverstärkung an bekomme ich jetzt minimal Bass raus aber zufrieden bin ich damit ganz und garnicht, der Sub hat ja viel mehr Potenzial.


Edit: CD und die wurden dann upgedatet


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Creativ Soundblaster Z wie Upmix einstellen bzw. Musik mit Bass hören?*

Zur not würde ich mal probieren den Treiber+Software zu löschen, und neu zu installieren, gegebenenfalls auch den PCIe Slot wechseln.
Ein versuch schadet ja nicht.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Creativ Soundblaster Z wie Upmix einstellen bzw. Musik mit Bass hören?*

Aber im Lautsprechertest geht ja alles wunderbar!


----------



## nfsgame (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Creativ Soundblaster Z wie Upmix einstellen bzw. Musik mit Bass hören?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Letzteres sollte ja eigentlich nicht gehen, da die Z kein analogen 5.1 Anschluss hat?!


 Kann ich so nicht stehen lassen .


----------



## DaStash (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Creativ Soundblaster Z wie Upmix einstellen bzw. Musik mit Bass hören?*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Mit Bassumleitung und Bassverstärkung an bekomme ich jetzt minimal Bass raus aber zufrieden bin ich damit ganz und garnicht, der Sub hat ja viel mehr Potenzial.
> 
> 
> Edit: CD und die wurden dann upgedatet


 
Ist alles eine Einstellungssache. Wird alles mind. so gut wie bei deinem Vorgänger laufen.  Schau doch mal genauer ins Handbuch, dort sollte es stehen.


nfsgame schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht stehen lassen .


Jop, war mir vorhin nicht so sicher. 



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Aber im Lautsprechertest geht ja alles wunderbar!


 
Eben, was darauf hindeutet das irgendwo ein Einstellungsfehler ist. 
Bei meiner ehem. Onboard, welche noch DDL konnte, konnte ich den Upmix bei Windows einstellen. Ich kann aber nicht genau sagen wie und ob das bei analog auch geht.

MfG


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Creativ Soundblaster Z wie Upmix einstellen bzw. Musik mit Bass hören?*

Naja hab jetzt rumgefummelt und wenn ich 
1.
die Bassumleitung aktiviere auf 120hz, im Mixer aller Kanäle auf 30% (statt 100%) stelle und den Sub auf 100% lasse habe ich schon ein vernünftiges Bass/Satelieten verhältnis. 

2.
Man kann noch mehr rausholen mit der Bassverstärkung und unter Lautsprechereinstellungen unter Lautsprecher Pegel dort kann man den Bass auch nochmal um 20db anheben aber das ist dann alles schon zu krass. 

Also wer noch das Problem haben sollte, sollte das so wie in 1. einstellen dann sollte es passen.

Ganz schön katastrophal geschrieben, aber steht alles drinn


----------



## DaStash (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Creativ Soundblaster Z wie Upmix einstellen bzw. Musik mit Bass hören?*

Und was ist mit dem upmix von Stereo auf 5.1?

MFG


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Creativ Soundblaster Z wie Upmix einstellen bzw. Musik mit Bass hören?*

Der Upmix funktioniert wenn man SBX Pro Studio aktiviert und ein Häkchen bei Surround macht 

Jetzt hört sich das schon sehr geil an, muss ich später mal in laut testen (meine Frau pennt) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Creativ Soundblaster Z wie Upmix einstellen bzw. Musik mit Bass hören?*

Also um den Upmix und einen vernünftigen Bass bei Musik aus der Creativ Soundblaster Z zu bekommen muss man.
1. Die Bassumleitung Aktivieren. Auf wieviel Hz ihr die stellen müsst hängt von euren Lautsprechern ab, bei mir sinds 120hz mit dem Teufel Concept e300. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Stellt man im Mixer bei Lautsprechern alle Kanäle außer dem Sub auf ca.30 jenachdem wie man das Bassverhältnis gerne hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann sollte eigentlich schon ein ordentlicher Rums aus dem Sub kommen, wer aber gerne übertreiben will kann noch

3.Die Subwoofer-Verstärkung aktivieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4.Unter Lautsprechereinstellungen, unter Lautsprecher-Pegel den Subwoofer mit zusätzlichen 20db versorgen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schritt 1 und 2 sollten eigentlich reichen
Schritt 3 und 4 sind schon wirklich sehr extrem

Ich hoffe ich konnte so eventuel jemanden der das selbe problem wie ich hatte hat helfen. Bei anderen Lautsprechern können die einstellungen warscheinlich leicht anders sein, aber das sollte der richtige Weg sein.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Creativ Soundblaster Z wie Upmix einstellen bzw. Musik mit Bass hören?*

Oder ganz simpel: Es handelt sich (mal wieder...) um einen Treiberbug. Ich habe dein Setup mal eben nachgebastelt () und hatte sofort das "selbe Spiel" .

Lösung: Musik abspielen, Treiberkonsole öffnen, zu "Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer" wechseln, Konfiguration auf 5.1 einstellen, auf die Schaltfläche neben dem Dropdownmenü klicken, in der Konfiguration auf eine Option mit Testmöglichkeit klicken, die 0.0 im "Subwoofer"-Feld markieren ohne etwas zu ändern und auf das Quadrat (welches einen Subwoofer darstellen soll...) zum Testen klicken. Statt eines Testtons ist nun der Subwoofer zu Leben erwacht . Die Bassumleitung sollte vorher aktiviert werden .

Und ein Tipp noch der recht viele Creative-Karten betrifft: Sollte der Trick nicht helfen, einfach mal Center- und Subwoofer-Cinchstecker vertauschen... Der Treiber macht manchmal was er will...


----------



## OctoCore (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Creativ Soundblaster Z wie Upmix einstellen bzw. Musik mit Bass hören?*

Oder man macht es sich ganz einfach und überlässt bei Musik die Bassverteilung dem AVR oder Boxenset ... was auch immer dranhängt.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Creativ Soundblaster Z wie Upmix einstellen bzw. Musik mit Bass hören?*

...Was bei automatischer Eingangssignalerkennung wie es Teufel tut nicht funktioniert.


----------



## OctoCore (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Creativ Soundblaster Z wie Upmix einstellen bzw. Musik mit Bass hören?*

Autsch. Das ist aber betrüblich.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Creativ Soundblaster Z wie Upmix einstellen bzw. Musik mit Bass hören?*

Mal noch eine (vielleicht) ganz dumme Frage: Wie steht denn der Bass-Regler am Subwoofer? Nicht, dass der noch auf Minimum steht.

Weitere Vermutung: Unter den Windows Audioeigenschaften kann man die geräte "Konfigurieren" und u.a. anderem einstellen, ob es sich um Vollbereichlautsprecher handelt oder ein Sub-Sat-System. Bei meiner Creative muss ich diesen Punkt regelmäßig neu einstellen (nach fast jedem Neustart). Vielleicht mal schauen, ob sich da etwas tut (der Unterschied müsste schon beim Setzen des Hakens hörbar werden, entsprechendes Material vorausgesetzt).


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (20. Januar 2013)

Das Problem ist doch schon gelöst siehe weiter oben, übrigens kann ich dir sogar helfen das du nicht nach jedem neustart Neu einstellen musst. Du hast bestimmt diebtitanium da war das bei mir auch so


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Creativ Soundblaster Z wie Upmix einstellen bzw. Musik mit Bass hören?*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch schon gelöst siehe weiter oben, übrigens kann ich dir sogar helfen das du nicht nach jedem neustart Neu einstellen musst. Du hast bestimmt diebtitanium da war das bei mir auch so


 
Nun gut, Deine obige Anleitung schien mir eher eine Behelfslösung zu sein. Daher auch noch mein Beitrag. Meine Soundkarte(n) kannst Du im Übrigen in meinem Profil finden. Es ist keine Titanium, sondern die X-Fi HD USB.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Creativ Soundblaster Z wie Upmix einstellen bzw. Musik mit Bass hören?*

Komisch, bei mir isses nach einem Neustart immer noch in Ordnung... Die Titanium non-HD hat hingegen gerne mal rumgezickt - die HD verhält sich problemlos.


----------

